# Miniature machine tools...holy cow, these are really something!



## Morgan RedHawk (Feb 5, 2014)

I searched and didn't see this link, so sorry if it is a dupe.

This guy, Barry Jordan, makes these miniature mills and lathes.  They are more than just models, they work!  Very nice craftsmanship!

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/jordan.htm


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Feb 5, 2014)

Morgan RedHawk said:


> I searched and didn't see this link, so sorry if it is a dupe.
> 
> This guy, Barry Jordan, makes these miniature mills and lathes.  They are more than just models, they work!  Very nice craftsmanship!
> 
> http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/jordan.htm



Cool stuff!


----------



## darkzero (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, I have that same link saved in my PC favorites. Absolutely amazing craftsmanship, I stared for hours & went through everything on that site when I first came across it.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know why miniature stuff is so cool, but it sure is.  The little town pictures were pretty amazing as well.


----------



## 7mag (Feb 6, 2014)

That is absoultly amazing!  Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## PaulzOx (Feb 6, 2014)

If you live in Southern California you can go to the museum and see them all as well as a lot of other master builders projects


----------

